# President Bush Says Farewell



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I thought his speech tonight was very sincere. Public speaking was never his forte and the speeches the next 4-8 years will definitely be more eloquent. I believe that he can leave the White House with his head held high knowing that he did the best that he could and never compromised what he felt was right. He was truly genuine.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It was a very classy good-bye. News people afterwards said he should have got his point across years ago like he has recently and his approval rating would be higher. They did say his approval rating has gone up dramatically as of late. They also said if people were asked about their approval of him as a man it would be 60%.

Surprisingly they said that the only people that didn't like him as a man were the Bush haters and the ideologues.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Uh huh.

His approval rating has gone UP? :rollin:

Only becausue people are giddy excited to see him out of office! Have you been watching the groundswell of anticipation for the upcoming inaugaration?

Here is a more realistic look at his last week of speeches.

http://www.thedailyshow.com/

Watch the "6 days 7 nights" and it will give you an idea of what 70% of America feels about Bush.

Then watch "Pres. Bush kept us safe" for another laugh.. and it only gets better when he admitted he didn't know if we even came close to catching Bin Laden.

Only you ultra conservatives here would think anything positive for this President at this stage of his term....

:eyeroll:

But thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Ryan you know very well that if he said that we almost had Bin Laden or anything of the sorts you would have jumped on him too. The guy was being honest and you jump on him. The Daily show are you serious that show is based on comedy, and granted it does have some good conversations, is a very Liberal sided show.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

True dat!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> His approval rating has gone UP?


When I was in school 34 was more than 30, but then I didn't have that modern math that you guys had. 

They talked on TV yesterday about an interesting loss of cognisance among a section of our society. I can't remember the terminology, something like "Bush dysfunctional syndrome" or something like that. Some have a bad case of it, and "Palin delusional syndrome". However, that's not news to some of us. 

It is realistic. Some people loose their ability to think when you mention the name Bush. Now it looks like it may be some type of chronic syndrome and those types of people will replace Bush with Palin. Some I think will retain Bush for years to come and simply add Palin to their syndrome. 

Their has to be some reason to their unreasonable behavior.

The guy was serious about this. He said that after some liberals thought that Bush stole the election in Florida it would appear they lost objectivity. The only reason I question the man's theory is I'm not sure these people ever were cognizant.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What do you guys think about Obama going out to eat while Bush gave his speech?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> What do you guys think about Obama going out to eat while Bush gave his speech?


He has talked about what a good person he thinks Bush is. This was after Bush has done so much to make the transition seamless. Not like the Clinton's vandalizing the White House and Hillary steeling furniture. 

I think after many meetings with Bush he has come to respect him. I think he purposely missed the speech so he was not obligated to make nasty remarks to placate the Bush haters within his ranks. Maybe he isn't as hateful as some of the people you and I know blhunter3.

Oh, I just remembered what they called the syndrome -- "Bush derangement syndrome". 
Many wish Bush had spoken to the public and explained more in detail why he did some things. That's why they think his approval has come up slightly as of late. They say however, that he simply refused to get down in the mud with dirty politics and name calling. If your don't have Bush derangement syndrome" you will have to admit he conducted himself above all that.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

blhunter3 said:


> What do you guys think about Obama going out to eat while Bush gave his speech?


i personally think he missed an opportunity to learn something from W.
he will likely end up with egg on his own face in the next 4 or (gawd forbid) 8 years.

Bush was a no excuse guy.......just did what he thought was right.
Obama strikes me as an excuse guy....you know, under the circumstances i was handed.....blah, blah, blah....i inherited this mess, but.....you know, **** like that.........that is what i expect to hear from Obama, when things don't go as planned or expected.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> Bush was a no excuse guy.......just did what he thought was right


Actually he just did nothing at all. There is plenty of blame to go all around DC but never has a president who had the support of congress for 75% of his time in office been so ineffective. That is a big reason why he is so hated.



> i personally think he missed an opportunity to learn something from W.
> he will likely end up with egg on his own face in the next 4 or (gawd forbid) 8 years.


Bush has an omlette on his face. He got some very bad advice from his advisors on what america wanted, he and his advisors seem to have still believed in the trickle down of wealth theory and they tried it time and time again and failed miserably. They never learned or got any better and by the time they realized they didn't seem to care.

Bush did do one hell of a job on protecting us after 9/11. He was the right man for the job and did it well and it is unfortunate that the media and most of society have forgotten that day and the months to follow.

Bush also had world approval after the 9/11 attacks and him and his idiot staffers piddled that down their legs too. This is why IMO he is one of the worst of all time. When Bush and his team do not seem to care about their policy and legacy why should society and the media?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> When Bush and his team do not seem to care about their policy and legacy why should society and the media?


That's the problem with people like Clinton he cared to much about his legacy. Bush cared more for the country than his legacy. I like people like that.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

the trickle down of wealth theory had nothing to do with the train wreck economy we have today........nothing.

the dems, all the way back to Clinton, started the ez money mortgage programs for folks who couldn't even afford to pay attention. then, leveraging (greed) became so common through out the world financial system and was sold to the average consumer, who didn't know any better either and there you have it......****-kabob!

all of us conservative homeowners couldn't figure out how the Joneses kept buying expensive homes, cars, RV's, SUV's and vacations........while not making a dime more than us. well, those guys lost their *** and their homes......we are still comfortable and now understand they couldn't afford all those extravagances, they just thought they could.....many of us knew better.

true, the SEC should have been after this scam (fannie & freddie and more) under Bush's term, but the whole basket of **** began with Clinton and the dems who promoted home ownership for the poor.......

let's see how successful Obama and the spend thrift-dems are going forward....their cure just may end up being worse than the disease....
unless wealth redistribution and socialism is your wish..


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> unless wealth redistribution and socialism is your wish..


I think that is the liberal plan. Drive the nation so far into the hole that the people think socialism is the only way to save the nation. Isn't that what William Ayers described as a strategy in his 1966 publication?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice speech.....only 2 days left. :beer:

Bush is a nice person......just a lousy president.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Write this down and put it in your wallet. Check it in about 10 years. I think history will decide that President Bush was a hell of alot better President than what we are about to get. And a better person.

huntin1


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

agree! :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

With Bush it was what you see is what you get. With Obama it's image created by the media, the democrat party, ACORN, Soros, etc. We don't know what we have. We do know we have an extremist when it comes to socialism and gun control.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

huntin1 said:


> Write this down and put it in your wallet. Check it in about 10 years. I think history will decide that President Bush was a hell of alot better President than what we are about to get. And a better person.
> 
> huntin1


I disagree.....he will be known as the the second Hoover.Lead us into the worst depression since 1929.Plus when we finally get out of Iraq and civil war takes over.....he will be known as a disaster.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

the table is set for success in Iraq, only Obama can "f" it up now...and if he does, he can always blame Bush......win, win for Obama. of course he will probably step on his dick in Afghanistan....


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

I think alot of people need to look beyond the president...granted he his our "leader" but it seems that there are very few stand up people in this country lately and our government needs a total overhaul. The president does alot but I blame all the people below him just as much if not more than whoever the president is.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bustem, thanks for putting up with my screwy sense of humor in another form.

I think your right about not always looking at the president. Obama can't screw up this entire nation without help. Unfortunately he has a lot of help. On the other hand congress has been democrat for a while. If Bush screwed up he had help too. 
I feel like I am watching an old comedy. Larry, Moe, and Curly, only this time it's Obama, Nancy, and Harry.


----------



## ECassND (Dec 28, 2008)

Bustem36 said:


> I think alot of people need to look beyond the president...granted he his our "leader" but it seems that there are very few stand up people in this country lately and our government needs a total overhaul. The president does alot but I blame all the people below him just as much if not more than whoever the president is.


Great post.

With the exception of this~
_seems that there are very few stand up people in this country lately_

There really are a lot of great folks in this Country.

43 kept us safe. That's a given.

His spending policies gave him a RINO.

I just don't get why Cons can't explain/express/define themselves better. To me, that's the key. Screw PC, tell it like it is.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> That's the problem with people like Clinton he cared to much about his legacy. Bush cared more for the country than his legacy. I like people like that.


Have you heard some of his tail between his legs speeches. He is trying to salvage something of a legacy, at least a book deal. Maybe he could start with a new dictionary for all of his bizarro words. Agree 100% on clinton. George W. Bush is not that great of a person. Him and Cheney scratched the backs of their buddies just as bad or worse than any other president in history. Bush is no better person than Clinton or Carter.



> the trickle down of wealth theory had nothing to do with the train wreck economy we have today........nothing.


Do you know or understand how the corporate tax loopholes work? This is not the only reason that the economy tanked but when you lose jobs overseas and then basically reward the corporations doing it doesn't help. We are only starting too see this now in the upper midwest, you look at areas where manufacturing and data enrty/tech jobs have been lost and then look at their economies then tell me that the trickle down theory had nothing to do with the economy tanking.
[/quote]


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

> With the exception of this~
> _seems that there are very few stand up people in this country lately_
> There really are a lot of great folks in this Country.
> 43 kept us safe. That's a given.
> ...


TK33
I know there are alot of stand up people out in the country and I guess everywhere else too. It seems like anytime anyone with alittle power gets caught doing, or lieing and changing their stance on topics (not just one or two they do a 180) they can never just admitt to it and say my bad so people can move on.

I guess it brings us back to the subject that started this thread and what Bush said. "I don't know" He stood up and with no B.S. involved said he didn't have a clue. Then people jump on his case. 
I dont care if you like someone or not when they are straight forward and honest you have to respect that. Which I believe is another thing we are losing in this country is respect for our leaders.

There is a difference between liking someone and respecting someone. And, I think its time people start remembering that in this country. And, I blame people of my generation for alot of those problems


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bustem36 said:


> I think alot of people need to look beyond the president...granted he his our "leader" but it seems that there are very few stand up people in this country lately and our government needs a total overhaul. The president does alot but I blame all the people below him just as much if not more than whoever the president is.


Your'e right about that.....I'm more glad to be rid of Chenney than Bush.But Bush made the appointments that put all those people there.Like Truman said....."The buck stops here."Bush made the final decisions,no one else should get the blame.

I hope I'm wrong about Iraq and if I am.....bush will get the credit.But he deserves the blame if it doesn't turn out the way we want it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> But he deserves the blame if it doesn't turn out the way we want it.


Maybe, maybe not. It all depends on what Obama and the congress do. Once in I am in hopes they want to look good rather than make Bush look bad. When Bush was in mid term they tried everything possible to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory. Now that it's their ball game I hope they don't hate Bush enough to continue down that path. The other scenario is I hope they don't like radical Muslims and hate Israel enough to continue down that path. I don't think Obama has much respect for Israel, and I don't think he knows the difference between appeasement and diplomacy. It's extremely clear that our liberals in congress don't know the difference.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

KEN W said:


> Bustem36 said:
> 
> 
> > I think alot of people need to look beyond the president...granted he his our "leader" but it seems that there are very few stand up people in this country lately and our government needs a total overhaul. The president does alot but I blame all the people below him just as much if not more than whoever the president is.
> ...


If they would have let bush and the military do there job the problem would be solved. The problem we have is that there are to many people who care more for some flea infested ************* than they do our soldiers. we needed to bring the pain fast and hard and crush anyone who went aginst us. It is war not touch football. Thats just the perspective of some one who has seen and knows the truth is about what is happening over there.


----------

